# DOBRO 27 DELUXE SQUARENECK



## bamafan (Jul 9, 2010)

If anyone is interested I have an excellent condition Dobro 27 Deluxe Squareneck. These are very hard to find especially in this condition. Comes with original hard shell case, two Stevens bars, capo and several sets of new strings. Please contact me at 936-206-8977 if you’d like further information. 
Thank you,
John 14:6


----------



## bamafan (Jul 9, 2010)

Here are photos.


----------

